# Hi from newbie



## Dc42 (Jun 19, 2019)

Just a quick hello and a note to say I've enjoyed browsing over the last week.

Following the death of my Saeco BTC last week I looked up advice on the net for a replacement. It was a number of comments on this forum that pushed me to look closer at the Melitta machines and I went ahead and got one.

A few days in with new Barista TS Smart and Im chuffed. It makes a cracking cup.

Got from Redbar coffee who also supplied some of their beans and must say they are exceptional. I usually shop at Spiller Tait or Rave so no idea if the beans are better or the machine is better at its job. Suspect it's the machine.

Anyway, any tips for roasters/beans that favour one of these machines would be gratefully accepted.

Have a a nice day ?☕


----------

